# First cut with the CC 1525



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Well, I finally got to cut the grass! I have rode it around a bit, so I have become somewhat familiar with the tractor. But have never mowed anything more than a single pass in the back yard about 30' or so. 

Wasnt a hot day, but I wont complain. At least it was dry; and 60 degrees. The Kawasaki runs smooth, and has plenty of power for a flat yard. The grass is not extremely high, but I ran through some pretty good leaf "piles". The tractor is covered in a light brown dust from the leaves. The gator blades chop them to dust. The Kawi never skipped a beat, and sounded exactly the same regardless of if I was sitting at idle, or running through a bunch of leaves. The PTO seems to labor a bit more engaging the gators as opposed to the stock blades.

I tried them with the mulch plug in and out...I didn't notice much of a difference between both ways. It cut very good, and the smaller turning radius (than my old tractor) is very cool as I like to stripe my yard- no more making a sharp left turn to make a huge circle or putting it in reverse. 

Overall, it feels really solid, and only time will prove the true ruggedness. For now, I love it. A few things I like- ease of deck removal and install, ease of deck leveling, 4 deck wheels and a front roller, replaceable steering components, 3 gal. tank, comfort, and overall placement of controls...although out of habit, I found myself a couple times putting my left foot up to find the brake. It's on the right side now.  

My only dislikes were the whine from the transaxle, but it doesnt seem but a little more than half as noticeable than before. The other being the little bit of play in the steering wheel where the column passes through the "dash"...everything else seems as tight as a sherman tank, and I think that makes the steering play more noticeable. But then again, I don't remember thinking anything about it as I was driving it back and forth through the yard.

I'm very satisfied, and look forward to years of service. How will it do over the long haul? We will find out, but for now it has 4.5 hours 

Happy Mowing...
Greg


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Glad to hear you got to try it out:rockin: I don't find that the PTO labors when engaging the gators or the stock blades but i also have 42 hrs on mine. Motor and the PTO is broke in you do engage it at 1/2 to 3/4 throttle not at idle. Anyway wont be long you'll have to change the oil and filter. Glad you had a good time hope your foot gets better. And here are some other oil filters numbers if you need them for the Kaw 15HP.

These are some for the Kawasaki FH430V 15HP V- Twin 

JD AM1017423
Wix 51394
NAPA 1394
Motorcraft FL836
FRAM ph4967
AC Delco PF12330

Jody


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Maybe "labors" was a bad choice of words. Mine kinda makes a noise like air brakes on a truck; a quick "psssssst'. It actually sounds kinda cool. I engage the PTO at 3/4 throttle.

Thanks for the cross reference #'s for the filters. I seen the "sticky" post awhile back and have already stocked up on a couple Fram filters and Castrol SAE-30 oil.

Thanks! :cheers: 
Greg


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Glad to hear your a happy camper with the new toy. As for your PTO makiing that noise, it should go away in due time. In my manual (John Deere) it tells you that the clutch actually has to be burnished or broken in and for the first couple of times not to put too heavy a load on it. Burnishing consists of engaging and disengaging the clutch and it will smoothout any high spots and rough surfaces, and it will get smoother and quieter with a few hours use. Mine was noisy when new now its quiet. All the electric PTO clutches are esentially the same no matter what machine brand they are on, they still operate and work the same, just different manufactuer styles and sizes to suit applications.

It may take a few tanks of gas until your motor also developes full horsepower.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Thats cool. Thanks for the response. I was really never worried about it, but I was thinking that the extra weight of the gator blades would take a bit more to get going. As for the engine taking a few tanks of gas before getting broke in, thats cool too. The oil consumption is tapering off, so that proves that fact. After the first few hours of running, I know I had to add about 5 oz. After yesterday, it needed about an ounce- maybe a little more. I can smell gas in the oil a little too, which I believe would be normal as well. 

All it needs right now is about 90 psi of pressure to blow the leaf dust off of it...it's good and dirty. 

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Glad to hear it worked well for you. I think the fuel consumption drops as well once everything gets loosened up. Some say it can take up to 50 hrs for everything to get broken in.

Mark


----------

